# Anyone have a Moots Vamoots or Vamoots CR frameset for sale?



## quiksilver_199 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys, Ive been on the lookout for a 52-54cm Vamoots or Vamoots CR frameset (or complete bike) to buy and havent had much luck. Anyone willing to part with theirs if theyre not riding it or need to get rid of theirs? Thanks!


-Ryan


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

there's a nice looking one on eBay right no if interested - Moots Vamoots CR 55cm Road Bike Full Ultegra Titanium 3 lb Frame Fulcrum | eBay

good luck -


----------

